# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood 830   Kenwood 870 -

## manul

80 .

----------

UA8U

----------


## R3DZ

,      .
          .
    .

----------

UA8U

----------

UA8U

----------


## Serg

,        9   ? 
    ,    ""   ""  ...

----------


## manul

,  .
,     .
   ,     ,   
     ,     
,      ,   
   ,     
 ,    ,   ,   ......  
 .  ,    
, ,       .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCYHPBodCvw

----------

gera,  1967

----------


## UA3LM

> ,    
> , ,       .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCYHPBodCvw


 ,  ))))
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BM7_VAGGHTA
870     950sdx.

----------

manul

----------

Serg

----------


## R0TA

830,   870  760PRO,        .  , 830  760PRO,   870   .

----------

Serg

----------

